# What Engine is in the Toro 729?



## Audioresearch (Jan 2, 2021)

What is the manufacturer name and model number of the engine used in the Toro 729?

Thanks.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I haven't heard of a Toro 729. Are you sure of this model? Got any pics?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Photos ......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

726 ??


----------

